# installing games on my pc



## ymd (Jul 31, 2013)

i have a new game disk it has two games on it one has installed and when i try to install the other it comes up that i need to change the resolution. the resolution is on the correct 
' setting but it still does not work.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

What games are on the disk, and which one isn't working? Is it an original retail disk or a backup copy?

What resolution are you using, and what others have you tried?

What graphics card and monitor are you using?


----------

